# Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung



## Aloras (8. August 2008)

*Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*

Hi Leute

Ich will mir nen xmx PC kaufen und die verkaufen einem die Wasserkühlung als wartungsfrei?
stimmt das irgendetwas muss man doch dran tun oder ?

mfg 

Aloras


----------



## geforceeee (8. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*



			
				Aloras am 08.08.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich will mir nen xmx PC kaufen und die verkaufen einem die Wasserkühlung als wartungsfrei?
> stimmt das irgendetwas muss man doch dran tun oder ?
> ...



wartentungfrei für wen? Meiner Ansicht gibts so was nicht! 

lg, geforceeee


----------



## MoS (8. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*

Nein, gibt es nicht. Irgendwann muss man Wasser nachfüllen (Verdunstung) bzw. bei Dreck oder Algenbefall komplett wechseln und natürlich auch die Kühler reinigen.


----------



## pazifismus (8. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*

warum kaufst du nicht nen pc in einzelteilen? und wenn du ne wasserkühlung willst die auch in einzelteilen... den meiner meinung ist das im normal fall günstiger bzw. hochwertiger


----------



## Zubunapy (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*



			
				Aloras am 08.08.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich will mir nen xmx PC kaufen und die verkaufen einem die Wasserkühlung als wartungsfrei?
> stimmt das irgendetwas muss man doch dran tun oder ?
> ...



Die Waküs sind für lange Zeit wartungsfrei, das ist richtig. Aber sie sind auch schlecht in der Kühlung und minderwertig in der Verarbeitung. Eine gute Wakü muss man warten. 
Die, die XMX verkauft, dürfte auch schwer erweiterbar sein, da meistens Teile genutzt werden, die im Einzelnhandel nicht erhältlich und mit normalen Teilen inkompatibel sind. Meine Empfehlung: Ne gute Lukü (ist von der Leistung her besser) oder ne vernünftige Wakü. Den Fertigmist braucht man nicht.


----------



## Gunter (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*

ui, XMX ist die "gamer-nische" von one.de? gar nicht gewusst.

am spaßigsten finde ich, dass die ernsthaft festplatten mit nur 8mb cache verbauen. meine meinung dazu, lieber nen kumpel bitten, den pc für einen zusammen zu bauen, und die einzelteile "normal" kaufen.


----------



## Candyman121 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*



			
				Gunter am 09.08.2008 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ui, XMX ist die "gamer-nische" von one.de? gar nicht gewusst.
> 
> am spaßigsten finde ich, dass die ernsthaft festplatten mit nur 8mb cache verbauen. meine meinung dazu, lieber nen kumpel bitten, den pc für einen zusammen zu bauen, und die einzelteile "normal" kaufen.



Ist doch egal merkste sowieso keinen Unterschied zwischen 8MB und 16MB außer bei HD Tune


----------



## uuodan (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*



			
				Candyman121 am 09.08.2008 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 09.08.2008 00:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, ihm geht es ums Prinzip.


----------



## Aloras (11. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*



			
				uuodan am 09.08.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 09.08.2008 09:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generell will ich keine wakü ich will nur nen system mit ner oc CPU  und Garantie 
(Der oc ist nichts wildes nen Q9450 auf 3,2 Ghz) (Da ist XMX die einzige mir bekante lösung) ultraforce zählt nicht ist zu teuer


----------



## pazifismus (12. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*



			
				Aloras am 11.08.2008 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> uuodan am 09.08.2008 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also einen q9450 schaffst mit entsprechenden mainboard allein durch anheben der cpu spannung...
dafür würd ich an deiner stelle keinen  mehrpreis zahlen

wenn du willst kann ich ja schauen ob das sogar mit standart cpu spannung geht.
würd mich auch nicht wundern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2008)

*AW: Gibt es die Wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung*



			
				Aloras am 08.08.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich will mir nen xmx PC kaufen und die verkaufen einem die Wasserkühlung als wartungsfrei?
> stimmt das irgendetwas muss man doch dran tun oder ?
> ...



entstauben muss man sie auf alle fälle genauso oft, wie eine luftkühlung mit vergleichbarer lüfterbestückung.
der kreislauf an sich... es gibt ein paar kompletthersteller, die fast schon mit rohren statt schläuchen arbeiten und behaupten, dass kein bißchen der füllung verdunstet (nachfüllmöglichkeit sehen sie aber trotzdem vor...).
dummerweise bringen die aber durch die bank sowenige vorteile gegenüber lukü (eher nachteile), dass man sie sich quasi sparen kann.
ne hochwertige wakü ist aber auch so sehr wartungsarm, je nach ausgleichsbehälter kippt man alle 3-9monate mal nen schluck wasser nach, das wars.
wenn man nen großen radi und langsam drehende lüfter hat, ersparrt man sich mehr arbeit beim staub entfernen, als man durch das wasser zusätzlich hat.


----------

